# expensive



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone figure out what it will cost a week - sounds expensive i`ve been feeding SALEEN - LOYAL DOG FOOD she was owned by my daughter in the ARMY -WAS GIVEN TO ME CAUSE SHE WAS DEPLOYED TOO MUCH - SHE TOLD ME saleen WAS TRAINED BY army standards and the army feeds [ loyal ] i realy wanted to staRT RAW BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE IT CAN GET EXPENSIVE AND I GUESS YOU REALLY HAVE TO HAVE THE RIGHT SUPPLIER -


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can feed for under $1/lb. She eats 1 lb per day so roughly $35/mth not including supplements and treats. That is still less than a mid grade bag of dog food per month.

Look up Dudley Poultry and see if they deliver in your area. Look on the yahoo raw feeders list and see if there are any runs near enough to you to meet. There are ways out there to buy that makes it much less expensive.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I just spent $40 on a whole bunch of meat, bones & organs and it's more than enough for the month; Ralphie eats between 1.5 and 2 lbs per day (split into 2 meals). I've found that if I just go to smaller, independently-owned grocery stores I can get not only a wide variety of meats but also in more pet-friendly cuts and they have all the organs, too, that the "big box" grocers around here don't have. The place I go to even has packages of mystery meat/organ labeled "pet food" (I think it was liver, though, lol). I would just check around; the specialty ethnic markets usually have a good selection for low prices, too.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Not enough pigeons?? Just kidding...Just replied to this question in a separate thread:

This is totally going to be up to you, what resources are available to you, whether you're willing/able to split and package and freeze your own portions of meat that you find marked down and bought all you could at under $1.00-$2.00/lb (in the US)...do you have friends who hunt deer/hogs/rabbits who will give you the parts they don't eat for your dog...do you keep your own chickens...do you fish? Are you the type of person willing to make friends with the butcher and ask for dog meat? _None of that is required_, but it will save you lots of $$.

Or are you going to purchase the premade, commercial foods? Or order from one of the delivery services? Or purchase everything from the local grocer?

The more adaptable and creative you are, the less it will cost. With effort, you will pay less to raw feed than you pay for a premium kibble. If you don't get creative, it could cost the same or more. 

P.S. I don't have easy access to any ethnic markets where I am, but I've heard people have success at Fiesta and in the Asian markets (where chicken feet are pennies on the dollar compared to online delivery). So much so, that I'm considering a monthly trip into Houston to get the deals...Oh! Just realized I can now combine this errand with my trips in for Jack's training, starting next weekend! yay


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> P.S. I don't have easy access to any ethnic markets where I am, but I've heard people have success at Fiesta and in the Asian markets (where chicken feet are pennies on the dollar compared to online delivery). So much so, that I'm considering a monthly trip into Houston to get the deals...Oh! Just realized I can now combine this errand with my trips in for Jack's training, starting next weekend! yay


It may be a bit of a trek, but I would highly reccomend it! I can't speak for the stores in your area, but the Mexican market that I've been going to has chicken feet, pig feet and cow feet all for well under $1/lb. Tongue is ridiculously cheap, too!


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

I suppose it must be cheaper to feed raw in the US? Sasha eats 2-3lbs a day sometimes and it costs me on average about 115$ monthly to feed her! Mind you I did sacrifice the option of buying everything on my own to having preground raw food.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Raw feeding expense is dependent on your location. I would say if you know what you're doing it isn't bad at all. It's cheapest to raw feed if:

1. have a dedicated dog only chest freezer for bulk buys
2. join a local co-op
3. scour your local asian/mexican markets for cheap deals


I spend less then $1 a pound most months. Unless it's a month where I buy tripe in bulk, then it's a bit pricey, but it lasts quite a few months.


----------

